# P.A.C.E. New England



## visible25

Evening folks, I've heard a lot about this training from many LEOs in the last year and am considering attending. Anyone here been to PACE New England or considering going this year? Pros/Cons?

___________________________________________________________________________________________________
*About this training:
It's not a hunch if your discoveries are based on "Training and Experience".
This fast paced, information packed school combines lecture and hands-on training with total participation in the always evolving tactics of Passenger and Commercial Vehicle Criminal Interdiction. At P.A.C.E. you will learn the local and national trends in drug trafficking and the latest methods of contraband detection for countering traffickers.

Also, Search and Seizure: Get the MOST up to date information in case law.
The MOST important block of instruction for ALL police officers!
*
_*P.A.C.E. in the news! Read article.*
*Check out the testimonials!*

*This seminar features techniques and methods from the best of the best: *
_


_


*
Sgt Mike Connor, Sergeant and Supervisor of Maryland State Police, 
Pro Active Criminal Interdiction Team (PACE).
Nationally recognized Expert in Highway Criminal Interdiction and 
electronically controlled hidden compartments.


Lane Thompson from the Hoover Alabama Police Department.
Expert in the area of Commercial Motor Vehicle Criminal Interdiction: BIG TRUCKS!
See Lane Thompson's bio.


Attorney John S Scheft, Esq,
Search and Seizure / Current New England Trends
*
_
_*See more seminar info here!*
*Contraband is traveling through our community, everyday, unabated.
Its YOUR duty to intercept!
$285 for 3 days of INTENSE, "right here-right now" cutting edge TRAINING!!!*

*When and Where?*

*Dates: Mon May 6, Tues May 7, and Wed May 8, 2019 
Time: 0800 - 1600 everyday! 
Location: Mass Mutual Center, MGM Springfield, MA 
Registration fee: $285
Full-time police officers only. Law enforcement ID required.* 
*Attendance is limited.*_


----------



## USAF3424

Im going but I honestly just looked at the location and put in for it lol.


----------



## visible25

USAF3424 said:


> Im going but I honestly just looked at the location and put in for it lol.


I'll PM you, might have to take days off to go but looks great


----------



## MiamiVice

I've been many times. If you like drug interdiction, drug work, aggressive criminal enforcement it's for you. If that's not your thing don't waste your time. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

MiamiVice said:


> I've been many times. If you like drug interdiction, drug work, aggressive criminal enforcement it's for you. If that's not your thing don't waste your time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Haven't tapped into that realm of LE yet (quiet where I work) but definitely want to explore it and find my niche- think it's worth it then?


----------



## Danusmc0321

It’s worth going, You will learn something, the Maryland commander is a good speaker, and it will light a fire under you to go find hides for a little while.


----------



## CCCSD

Must be good training. I mean, they’re using exclamation marks...so...


----------



## mpd61

I went few years back......Lemme tell you, my wife will never find my hidden stuff in my car! Seriously, if you work the road and make a lotta stops, you'll get something from this


----------



## NT04

I missed the boat on the 2019 PACE, keeping an eye out for the 2020 but does anyone know of a similar proactive drug/interdiction course in MA? Seems other states have a ton of these classes, I’ve had difficulty finding ones here. I keep an eye on HIDTA and took one from BBS through that site, nothing against the guy sounds like he had a great career but I wouldn’t recommend that.


----------



## visible25

There are not a lot of these types of classes in Mass. Simply put, MA legislature/courts do NOT like fishing expeditions and lots of what these courses teach are indeed investigations for deceptive behavior and other clues. Unfortunately, they often surmise from things we cannot do in Mass, such as exit orders or ID passengers (without cause)

That's why you won't see a lot of the courses teaching that up here


----------



## Danusmc0321

Top Gun Program

Top gun I've heard is outstanding. I think it's 5 days, but they have you actually planning raids, writing warrants, and doing live surveillance. It's very hands on and not just classroom. It's tough to get a spot if your not on a task force or drug unit though.


----------



## MiamiVice

Street cop training, They have a big following on social media. PACE wil be back in about 5 months. 

Anyone who calls criminal interdiction a fishing expedition is likely busy reading promotional list books in a parking lot somewhere. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

MiamiVice said:


> Street cop training, They have a big following on social media. PACE wil be back in about 5 months.
> 
> Anyone who calls criminal interdiction a fishing expedition is likely busy reading promotional list books in a parking lot somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


To clarify my statement, that's how some courts and legislatures view SOME of the tactics and therefore we cannot carry out interdiction in the same manner as let's say, a Maryland Interdiction Officer can.

I've seen plenty of videos where they'll stop for an infraction, along with suspicion of something larger, remove the driver from the vehicle, put them in the front passenger seat of the cruiser and hav a conversation with them while writing the cite. 
Don't know of anyone up here who can do that, due to court rulings


----------



## NT04

Thanks for the replies fellas. I’ve been following Street Cops for a little while and have started putting some of their training videos into play which has been a pretty good starting point. Has been tough applying it while feeling like I don’t have all the pieces to the puzzle, especially as most of their advice is based on NJ, however those guys are awesome and what they’re teaching can definitely be put to work up here with a little tweaking.

For those interested I’ve been talking to their guys online about when they’re coming up here and have put my department’s name in the hat as far as possibly hosting their training in MA. They’re coming up here either way, just a matter of where now, and I’ll throw the info on here as soon as I get it.

NEHIDTA is also doing a free two day interdiction class in mid-June, haven’t heard anything about it so if someone’s been and has any reviews of it I’d love to hear it.

Hadn’t seen that Top Gun training yet, definitely looks interesting but I will undoubtedly be financing my own endeavors down this road so a 5 dayer might be a little out of my price range.

Thanks again guys


----------



## felony

It's tough finding legitimate drug interdiction training that revolves around screwy MGL. HIDTA would be your best bet if you're looking for mass specific trainings.


----------



## Sooty

Words to live by : "If you're offered training, take it!" Especially if it's company paid!


----------



## NT04

Made a new post in the training section but I had mentioned before I'd throw this up here when it happened, Street Cops in March

The Street Smart Cop/Pro-Active Patrol Tactics (2 Day Course) - Street Cop Training


----------

